#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Instalação do SNEP com placa DIGIUM T410P

## cleicimar

Boa tarde a todos.
Gostaria de saber se alguém tem experiencia com o *SNEP*.

Estou tentando implementar o SNEP aqui na empresa que atuo.
Temos uma placa *DIGIUM T410P*, porém não consegui colocar ela para funcionar no SNEP.

Minha dúvida é a seguinte: a placa que eu utilizo é reconhecida no Asterisk, mas quando instalo o Snep, ele não é reconhecida. Há alguma forma de saber se é problema de compatibilidade ou driver?

Algumas pessoas me informaram que essa placa pode não ser compatível.
Alguém teria alguma orientação para me passar, ou poderia me auxiliar.


Desde já, muito obrigado!

----------


## PortaNET

> Boa tarde a todos.
> Gostaria de saber se alguém tem experiencia com o *SNEP*.
> 
> Estou tentando implementar o SNEP aqui na empresa que atuo.
> Temos uma placa *DIGIUM T410P*, porém não consegui colocar ela para funcionar no SNEP.
> 
> Minha dúvida é a seguinte: a placa que eu utilizo é reconhecida no Asterisk, mas quando instalo o Snep, ele não é reconhecida. Há alguma forma de saber se é problema de compatibilidade ou driver?
> 
> Algumas pessoas me informaram que essa placa pode não ser compatível.
> ...


Boa noite seu problema é esse mesmo se chama SNEP....

interface bonitinha, porém com muito bug, reconfigurei um sistema para outro contato a umas semanas atras, e o WebGui do SNEP não funciona direito ele salva as configs nos arquivos dentro de uma pasta SNEP.. e fazem um call no sip.conf e extensions.conf do asterisk para chamar o arquivo deles porém simplesmente não funciona, você terá que configurar tudo na unha dentro dos arquivos do asterisk, via SNEP ñao vai rodar não isso eu testei na versão SNEP3.0

Enfim Freepbx14 ou FreePbx13 stable 200% melhor que o SNEP

----------


## cleicimar

Realmente não sei mais o que fazer.
Estou a procura de alternativas, porque aparentemente o SNEP não vai funcionar.
Estava dando preferência ao SNEP por ser um projeto brasileiro, mas estou com dificuldade de achar informações para a implementação.
Vou testar essa solução que você me apresentou, quem sabe ele consiga atender o que eu preciso.
Se fizer a URA para atendimento já me ajuda bem.
Desde já, muito obrigado.

----------


## herlon2008

Utilizo o SNEP em sua versão 3. 
Para pequenas coisas sem implementação de URA com acesso a banco de dados e execução de scripts funciona sem problemas.
Mas como já foi mencionado, para funcionar adequadamente uma URA repleta de regras, tivemos que efetuar a configuração diretamente nos arquivos do asterisk.

----------


## cleicimar

> Utilizo o SNEP em sua versão 3. 
> Para pequenas coisas sem implementação de URA com acesso a banco de dados e execução de scripts funciona sem problemas.
> Mas como já foi mencionado, para funcionar adequadamente uma URA repleta de regras, tivemos que efetuar a configuração diretamente nos arquivos do asterisk.


O problema, é que não estou conseguindo colocar a placa que tenho pra funcionar nele.
Já vasculhei a internet de cima a baixo em busca de informação e até agora nada.

----------


## herlon2008

http://dialplanreload.com/how-to-placa-te110p-com-snep/
Não é a placa T410 mas quem sabe o artigo lhe ajude a achar a solução para o seu problema.

----------


## cleicimar

> http://dialplanreload.com/how-to-placa-te110p-com-snep/
> Não é a placa T410 mas quem sabe o artigo lhe ajude a achar a solução para o seu problema.


Muito obrigado, vou dar uma olhada e testar pra ver se vai dar certo.

----------


## cleicimar

A título de conhecimento também me indicaram o Issabel (http://www.issabel.org/), que é um , fork do Elastix, com foco em fornecer a continuidade e suporte ao Elastix, para manter os milhares de servidores em produção, com correções e novas implementações.
Aparentemente é uma boa alternativa.
Vou testar também.

----------


## valdineiq

existe sistemas melhores. você pode testar o Elastix que já vem com callcenter eu usei ele. com 80 posições de atendimentoa sem problema. a outra opção seria o freepbx mas este não tinha o módulo de callcenter e com isso vc vai ter que emprementar via código no aaterisk.

----------


## cleicimar

Pelo que li o Elastix foi vendido para a 3CX. Estou testando uma outra solução aqui. Espero que dê certo.

----------

